# Pregnant?



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just bred my goat is there any sign I should look for to see if she took or am I gonna have to wait until an ultra sound to see if I need to breed her again?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you witness coverage? If so, did buck throw his head back on the last thrust & kind of fall off?
Did doe arch her back after?
If so she probably took.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Well the next heat won't come. That's how we knew with Sabatina. Also, gooey discharge right after.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

After breeding or heat, each day, I write it down on the calender and count 18 to 21 days after the last sign, then watch. This is with a buck still in with the Doe. If she comes back in, you will know she is not preggo, if she doesn't, she is now bred. This method always worked for me.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

AncientBlue said:


> Well the next heat won't come. That's how we knew with Sabatina. Also, gooey discharge right after.


So if she does have gory discharge like 2 days after that means she took?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No not really that she took just that he did his.....job. I go with heat as well. The only time it's let me down was with my doe I had shipped in from Texas that was exposed. She didn't come into heat for over a month but I think it was stress that might have made her slip the kid or just simply not come into heat.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

The only way you can know for sure is have a pregnancy test done.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry this is kind of a stupid question lol but is this my goat being in heat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a stupid question at all.

Yep, doe in heat or just bred.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Not a stupid question at all.
> 
> Yep, doe in heat or just bred.


If she was bred about ten days ago it's probably her in heat right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she was bred 10 days ago and she is in again, that may of been a false heat or her hormones are off. 
In the pic, she is swollen in the vulva which says she is indeed in season there.

It is every 18 to 21 days when they come back into heat, if their cycles are normal.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Update: I talked to my breeder and he thinks it's an infecting since its been oosing for days, I'm giving her "today for wet cow" one tube up for 4 days and I thinks it's going away


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are able to treat it.


----------

